# TV tuner for mac with Canadian TV guide



## magnuscanadiana (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if there was a TV tuner for my iMac that allowed my to record TV with a Canadian TV guide. I checked out the elgato eyetv 250 but it says that it only gets the tv guide in the US, no Canada!

Someone please help!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The closest I have been able to get so far is to get the CouchPotato widget and follow the directions to set up a Zap2it™ Labs account to get listings. Then I manually program a recording schedule in Elgato's EyeTV. In correspondence with the author of CouchPotato he says he wants to develop the widget to integrate with EyeTV, but due to life events, he isn't there yet.

If anyone has a more automated method for Canadian TV, please (PLEASE!!!) let me know.


----------



## agover (Jun 26, 2007)

You might want to check out Sage TV (the mac version is currently in late - nearing release beta). It has excellent Canadian guide data provided by Zap2it (licensed, not ripped). This is basically the same guide data used by Tivo & Replay tv.

I havent tested the mac version (as I dont have a compatible tuner card) but the windows and linux versions are both great once you get them setup.

Its a little bit more complex than say windows media center edition but it should be pretty simple none the less (basically tell it a location for the stored shows, your postal code & any import directories and you should be good to go)

I am running the placeshifter client (think slingbox) and it works great on my macbook - even supports the mac remote. 

You can find more info at:
SageTV® Media Center - PVR, Music and Photos for Windows and Linux PCs and consumer electronics devices

Oops one other thing the mac version is found in the forums (under support) in the beta forum.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

magnuscanadiana said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if there was a TV tuner for my iMac that allowed my to record TV with a Canadian TV guide. I checked out the elgato eyetv 250 but it says that it only gets the tv guide in the US, no Canada!
> 
> Someone please help!


Here's a thread where we discussed, and solved that very issue. I've been using the described method ever since, as are others...

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/44532-canadian-program-support-eyetv-finally.html

Here's another thread in case you have time to read about Mac PVR's in general...

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/44549-tv-tuner-pvr-my-new-imac.html

Good luck!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Zap2it withdraws 'personal' use service Sept 1 2007*

Users of Zap2it should note:



> IMPORTANT MESSAGE:
> 
> For several years we have offered a free TV listings service to hobbyists for their own personal, noncommercial use. In October of 2004 we posted here an open letter saying the future of Zap2it Labs was at risk because of certain growing misuses of the Zap2it Labs data. Unfortunately this misuse has continued and grown. These misuses, combined with other business factors have led to the decision to discontinue Zap2it Labs effective September 1, 2007.
> 
> We thank those users who have honored the terms of the agreement, and we suggest you consider the many TV listings options offered by the commercial licensees of TMS TV listings data.


Zap2it Labs


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

rgray said:


> Users of Zap2it should note:
> 
> 
> 
> Zap2it Labs


There will likely be a solution to this announcement (MythTV ??), but it may take some time. Bummer news for sure.


----------

